# How to keep bees from returning after cut-out?



## BugBoy (Mar 16, 2011)

I am going to be doing my first cut-out this thursday or so. I have a agreement form and all nessasary tools. But I was wondering how do I, or tell the homeowner, to keep the bees from returning to the cut-out location?


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Wanted to say howdy. Wife is from Flushing and our brother in law keeps 12 hives in Pickney area. I'll be watching for the answer to your question from someone with a bit more experience than myself.

I like sealing holes at my house with spray foam instulation when I need too. I'm I drywall contractor and once a lady had some wasps nesting inside a wall. We sprayed in bug killer, then some more, cut a hole and checked to make sure all dead. Vacumed them out and sprayed some foam in there just to make sure there were no second exits and replaced the drywall inside the house.


----------



## BugBoy (Mar 16, 2011)

MDS said:


> Wanted to say howdy. Wife is from Flushing and our brother in law keeps 12 hives in Pickney area.


Hi there. I'm here in Fenton (moving back to Flint soon though, sadly,) Tell them I said greerings from Fenton! haha. 



> I like sealing holes at my house with spray foam instulation when I need too. I'm I drywall contractor and once a lady had some wasps nesting inside a wall. We sprayed in bug killer, then some more, cut a hole and checked to make sure all dead. Vacumed them out and sprayed some foam in there just to make sure there were no second exits and replaced the drywall inside the house.


And thanks for the tip. Spraying some bug killer isn't a bad idea after I suck up the bees.  I won't be doing any reconstruction, though. It's in my contract that i must inform them how to keep them from returning. Lol.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Would think if ya got the queen and put her in a box and leave it nearby then the foragers would go in the box. I should keep my opinion to myself however because I have very little experience with this. I know however that does work with an observation hive. When ya move it and plug up their entrance and leave a box with the hive and queen near it they will find it.

I'm waiting to see how the experts that are going to post do it. That way I'll know as well. Passed up a cut out last year. Over at my mom's house saw some bees working an area. I had called all the exterminators in the area asking for any bees they get. One calls and say he has a cut out if I want to do it. Guess where? Near my mom's house. Wish I would have watched him do it.


----------



## Adam (Aug 19, 2009)

The main thing is to remove all the comb you can, completely expose the hive. Try to keep the box close to the original hive location for a day or two. If you are lucky enough to transfer the queen it will make things easier, but having the brood also helps. I have gone back and killed the remaining workers that refused to leave after a week or so. Some just dont want to move, I guess. On the other hand, I have had them react like a swarm and move directly to the box, no issues. Good luck, I try to avoid cutouts if at all possible now.


----------



## BigDaddyDS (Aug 28, 2007)

Please, don't spray a pesticide without asking the homeowner first! If the homeowner is sensitive enough to call you about removing the bees, chances are they don't want them unnecessarily killed or want pesticides sprayed around their family.

Use simple soapy water to kill off any stragglers. The added advantage is it washes off some of the pheromones that make a old hive popular with new swarms. Wash the outside of the structure to get rid of the travel staining and it's pheromones. Spray a little spray foam insulation in the hole. Let the homeowner know they're responsible for repairing the damages in a timely manner (or risk re-infestation) and go on your way.

DS


----------



## BugBoy (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey DS thanks for the advice, I will certainly use it, you make a lot of good points.


----------

